# Wanted: California coast



## xcite10 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello,  looking at taking my family out to one more trip before school starts back up... My kids love the beach and were budget limited so it had to be driving distance from Orange County....  Any week or weekend in August will work...

Thank you...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JudyS (Aug 5, 2015)

I sent you a PM....


----------

